#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо - Благословение Ямантаки и практика Белого Дзамбалы и Авалокитешвары

## Kirill M

Друзья! 
24 декабря Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дарует благословение Ямантаки и даст комментарий на практику Белого Дзамбалы

Программа учений:

… Благословение Ямантаки 
… Ямантака - в системе буддийской Ануттара-йога-тантры (Ваджраяны) — гневная форма ийдама мудрости Манджушри, символизирует мудрость, которая подчиняет себе смерть. Буквально Ямантака значит «убийца Ямы» - бога Смерти, а Ваджрабайрава в переводе с санскрита значит буквально «алмазный Устрашитель». Практика Ямантаки помогает при тяжелых заболеваниях, критических ситуациях, даже может спасать в смертельных случаях. Дает мощнейшую защиту от темных сил, опасностей, влияния вредоносных духов. 
Лунг на мантру Ямантаки

Комментарий на пратику Белого Дзамбалы 
Белый Дзамбала возник из правого глаза Бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, и поэтому также известен как проявление Авалокетишвары. Согласно одной из сутр, чтение мантры Дзамбалы может остановить страдание, уничтожить плохую карму, и помочь в проявлении ума Будды. Его мантра также предотвращает разрушение и болезни. Дзамбала также приносит материальное благополучие всем, что читает его мантру. По тибетски его имя звучит «Дзамбхала Карпо», что переводится как «Белый Дзамбхала».
Лунг на мантру Белого Дзамбалы

Время проведения учений: 24 декабря (суббота) с 15-00 до 18-00.
Стоимость семинара: 1000 рублей.

Для участия в семинаре необходимо зарегистрироваться по электронной почте jonangpa@mail.ru

Место проведения семинара:м. "Пролетарская"
Центр йоги "Шамбала", г.Москва, ул.Марксистская д.9

Вопросы по поводу участия в по телефонам 8 (916) 991-29-54, 8 (906) 780-43-93 или по е-мэйл jonangpa@mail.ru

Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо прошел обучение в монастыре Сер Гомпа традиции Джонанг, где успешно выполнил практики и сдал экзамены по учениям тантры Калачакры. После этого Лама много лет провел в медитациях в пещерах Миларепы, Долпопы и др. местах отшельничества, где занимался практикой Калачакра-тантры. С 2003 года Лама большую часть времени находится в России, где передает свои знания и опыт российским, а также украинским и молдавским ученикам. Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо дает наставления по практикам Нендро, Шаматха, Випашьяна, 6 Йог Наропы, передает духовные и исцеляющие мантры на благо учеников. Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо провел ряд семинаров по практикам Шести йог Наропы (йога Туммо, йога Бардо, Пхова), Калачакры, Чод.Еще 

Публикуйте:ЗаписьЗаписьСсылкаСсылкаФотоФото

регистрация: http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/312319818793898/
по е-мэйл jonangpa@mail.ru
www.jonangpa.ru

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.12.2011)

----------

